# Guldens Capers before & after



## southern Maine diver (Dec 10, 2005)

Just to show you that we dive in fresh water as well, I found this Gulden's capers bottle in the Conn River, outside of Hartford.  This is what many fresh water finds look like before cleaning...[:'(]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 10, 2005)

*RE: Guldens Capers bottle after...*

Charles Gulden capers after professional cleaning...[8D]

 Any idea of value or rarity?

 Wayne


----------



## slimdigger (Dec 10, 2005)

*RE: Guldens Capers bottle before...*

Wayne, There is a similar bottle listed in Zumwalt's food book . It has everything your bottle has embossed on the front panel plus a patent date of March 29 , 1898. The bottle is listed as scarce . You really cannot go by the prices in this book as it was put out in 1980 but the variant with the patent date listed at $18.00. Slimdigger


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 10, 2005)

*RE: Guldens Capers bottle before...*

Slimdigger...

 Thanks for getting back to me.  The bottle I found is in very very nice condition and you should see the stretch marks in the neck!  These photos don't do it justice.  I'll take some more pics of it and show it to you.[]

 Wayne


----------



## slimdigger (Dec 11, 2005)

*RE: Guldens Capers bottle before...*

It looks like an awesome bottle. I have dug many different Gulden's but never I have I seen a capers style bottle until you shared the beautiful one you have. I look forward to seeing the photos. Slim


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 12, 2005)

*RE: Guldens Capers bottle before...*

Hey Slim...

 You should see the stretch marks in the neck of this thing... I'll have to dig it out and get some more photo's... I'm still practicing with the digital camera and this'll give me an excuse![]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 14, 2005)

SlimDigger...

 Hey Slim, I tried taking more photos of the Capers, but I don't think they came out real well, you can't really see the stretch marks and when I looked real closely at it, there were a lot of very minute, fine scratches in it... Oh well, it still is a nice bottle and displays very well[:-]

 Take a look...

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 14, 2005)

ooops, wrong photo... hold on[>:]


----------



## slimdigger (Dec 14, 2005)

Looks real crude. that is the way I like em. The more maunucaturing defects the better in my book!  I hit the dumps for a while this afternoon. Dug about 40 bottles and brought 25 home. No real killers. A fellow was digging next to me and after he left i checked out his pile of rjects. He had left a nice double collared whiskey cylinder.  I guess he figure that if it was not embossed it was not worth keeping.  Slim


----------



## capsoda (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice bottle Wayne. Just don't eat any of those capers, there fattening.[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 14, 2005)

Lets see some photos Slim....


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 14, 2005)

Cap and Slim...

 I'm showing you this so you can my birdhouses in the background and my 15" of snow...[&:]   Are you guys feeling sorry yet for us up here in New England?[X(]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 14, 2005)

Not while you got all them nice bottles to keep you company.[8D]


----------



## slimdigger (Dec 14, 2005)

With all the nice goodies you have been posting it's kinda hard to feel sorry for you. Thanks again for sharing all of the great photos of your finds. It is always a pleasure to see the great items you post. You can bet that I will be scouring the Va. rivers next spring when the water temps get more favorable . I do not like the wet cold combo! Slim


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey Slim...

 My brother lives down in Virginia and I've been looking for an excuse to go down to visit him!!!  I could tell my wife that I have to go down for a week to help him, sneak all my gear out of the garage, stop by and say hello to him for like an hour and then hook up with you and Capsoda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![&:]

 Sounds like a plan to me...

 Wayne


----------



## slimdigger (Dec 14, 2005)

Anytime the water temps are above 55 . I will roll out the futon and you can crash as long as you would like. Slim


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 14, 2005)

Sounds like a good deal...

 The water temp up here doesn't get much above 65 during the summer, so 55 degrees is like a bath tub to me...  I'm still in my wetsuit and it's 43 - 44 right now... but I have to admit, the important parts of me have shrunk out of sight!!!  It was zero today and I tell ya, I hated to jump in the water. It got up to a whoppin 14 degrees!!!

 I'm gonna do a tank just outside of Portland, Maine tomorrow with my buddy Rick, so I'll take some photos and let you know what we found...

 I just came in from getting some firewood, stokin up the stove for the night and grabbed another beer... I'm sitting here relaxing and sharing the "experience of the glass" with my new found friends... Life is good!![]

 Wayne


----------

